# Design for USA Slingshots: First sketches



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Fresh from Fuerteventura, here are the first pics from my notebook.

A plywood boardcut, but with the handle being a seperate part like my Cocobolo shooter, held in place with a steel rod and epoxy.

Can be shot in hammer grip style and in the finger support style.

Clamp-on attachments for fast band change and cool looks.

Through the fork style, low, for a more compact size and little wrist strain.

Can be fitted with flat and tubular bands alike.

Low material cost.

Easy to customize with finger grooves.

Will do a prototype when I get back!

Jörg


----------



## sohy3010 (May 23, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Fresh from Fuerteventura, here are the first pics from my notebook.
> 
> A plywood boardcut, but with the handle being a seperate part like my Cocobolo shooter, held in place with a steel rod and epoxy.
> 
> ...


Wow! looks live a good one!


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

looks good,
but i didn't understand what's going on on the top of the fork,
what are the screws for?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with yours, but dont forget they are only young lads, will it not be a bit demanding for them, i think they should make something simple and standed, like Fish or some of the others thats why they sell so many cos they are not to fancy just good working slingshots, something like this one i made a while back but in plywood so they dont have to put pins in the forks like mine, jeff


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like th aesthetics your design, as long as the lads can do it justice.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

It is not hard to make this one. A drill, a saw and file plus sandpaper, some screws and glue is all they need.

Once the firk has been sawed out and rounded, you drill the holes for the scews and then you cut the tips of the firk in half, lengthwise. Then you cut the front half off. Now you round the parts, and you have a good clamp on fork.

I believe a new business must have a unique product. One more hunter clone won't work. So yes, this design is a bit challenging, but they will get a detailled set of blueprints and a private how to video from me. If they master the quest their busines will flourish.

Jörg


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Will be intresting to see the finished slingshot, jeff


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

looks like a real eye catcher I think they can do it.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

hope they will master it, and courious abt the price!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Look awsome! We will do everything in our power to make these as good as possible. We both are up for the challenge and can't wait to start making these


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

JoergS said:


> It is not hard to make this one. A drill, a saw and file plus sandpaper, some screws and glue is all they need.
> 
> Once the firk has been sawed out and rounded, you drill the holes for the scews and then you cut the tips of the firk in half, lengthwise. Then you cut the front half off. Now you round the parts, and you have a good clamp on fork.
> 
> ...


I'm with Joerg on this one, while it may be harder to perfect it will definitely give them the USP they need, looking forward to seeing the prototype!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

If it differant they want why not make naturals then not one will be the same, jeff


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Gandolphin said:


> looks good,
> but i didn't understand what's going on on the top of the fork,
> what are the screws for?


The ends of the forks are clamps used to hold the band in place, like these King Cats by Jack Koehler, only on Joerg's design they're oriented differently.









Here is a link with some better pics.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> If it differant they want why not make naturals then not one will be the same, jeff


I am getting a vibe you don't want us making the slingshot joerg designed. We are 2 kids trying to make a name for ourselves and joerg and alot of other people are helping us . Is there something we did to anger you in any way? I am sorry if we did something to offend you


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

JoergS said:


> It is not hard to make this one. A drill, a saw and file plus sandpaper, some screws and glue is all they need.
> 
> Once the firk has been sawed out and rounded, you drill the holes for the scews and then you cut the tips of the firk in half, lengthwise. Then you cut the front half off. Now you round the parts, and you have a good clamp on fork.
> 
> ...


You are on vacation and you still take the time to help two young guys out. That is very commendable!







It warms my heart!

Boys,

I hope you understand what a big favor he is doing for you and how this could be just the thing you need to succeed in your endeavors.

I remember some of the rough stuff I use to put out at your age. Keep trying and take as many wood and metal classes you can. Also if you can get side work with a cabinet and/or metal worker, you should. You have the drive, now get the skills. If you need any instruction in cutting and tapping metal, just ask. Good luck, I hope you make it!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

snakeshack said:


> It is not hard to make this one. A drill, a saw and file plus sandpaper, some screws and glue is all they need.
> 
> Once the firk has been sawed out and rounded, you drill the holes for the scews and then you cut the tips of the firk in half, lengthwise. Then you cut the front half off. Now you round the parts, and you have a good clamp on fork.
> 
> ...


You are on vacation and you still take the time to help two young guys out. That is very commendable!







It warms my heart!

Boys,

I hope you understand what a big favor he is doing for you and how this could be just the thing you need to succeed in your endeavors.

I remember some of the rough stuff I use to put out at your age. Keep trying and take as many wood and metal classes you can. Also if you can get side work with a cabinet and/or metal worker, you should. You have the drive, now get the skills. If you need any instruction in cutting and tapping metal, just ask. Good luck, I hope you make it!
[/quote]

thanks you! and yes i cant thank him enough for doing this, he has been our slingshot idol from the begging. we are also taking woodworking classes this coming school year. with the help of evans dad who is a carpenter and my dad who owns a lumber mill we plan to do they best we can to make these awesome slinghshots


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, this could very well be the thing to make us a big name like bunny buster, fish, and everyone else. We started making slingshots watching joerg and now he is making a dream come true for us


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> If it differant they want why not make naturals then not one will be the same, jeff


I am getting a vibe you don't want us making the slingshot joerg designed. We are 2 kids trying to make a name for ourselves and joerg and alot of other people are helping us . Is there something we did to anger you in any way? I am sorry if we did something to offend you
[/quote]

No you have got me wrong go for it, just trying to help, you could do both naturals and joerg, i was just worried you mite not be able to make them, but im sure joerg wil help as much as he can, all i ment was start on something a bit easyer, so you can get the finish right, you could be doing a bit of practice while your waiting for joerg to come though, i admire what you are trying to do, jeff


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

We do make naturals every once and a while. Sadly they crack


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I like th aesthetics your design, as long as the lads can do it justice.


Yes the aesthetics are very good. A two piece design like this has much merit for customizing. With the support these two are getting from across the globe and the fighting spirit they have... success is just a matter of time- if they really want it that is.

Keep the fire burning (D)Evan!


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> We do make naturals every once and a while. Sadly they crack


Do they crack from drying? These guys turned me on to a new way of drying wood safely. Fin a green fork. As soon as you cut it, strip the bark off and scrape the left over funk off. Then boil them in *heavily* salted water as soon as you have removed the bark. Then let dry. I had one bark stripped fork start to crack in less than 12 hours (dry CA air), so boil ASAP. You could go out and find some Maple (I lived in NY at your age and Maple grew like weeks) and turn one out today.Try it it's fun!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, we are very grateful of all the support we are recieving


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> There is nothing wrong with yours, but dont forget they are only young lads, will it not be a bit demanding for them, i think they should make something simple and standed, like Fish or some of the others thats why they sell so many cos they are not to fancy just good working slingshots, something like this one i made a while back but in plywood so they dont have to put pins in the forks like mine, jeff


Neat Sweet and Petite .


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

dgui said:


> Neat Sweet and Petite .


Like a young Kylie Minogue. Mmmmmm.

I really love that frame.

The slingshot.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> Like a young Kylie Minogue. Mmmmmm.
> 
> I really love that frame.
> 
> The slingshot.


LOL! Now I am picturing that music video with her riding the mechanical bull! Good stuff!


----------

